

MIT students helped WikiLeaks suspect, hacker says - MykalM
http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/08/01/afghanistan.wikileaks.suspect/index.html?hpt=T1

======
hartror
Hmm a tenuous bit of second hand information and it would be nice for the
military to have someone outside their ranks to blame.

Is anyone else thinking Adrian Lamo is trolling for attention? Never hurts
your career prospects to have your face plastered on the news repeatedly in
this way.

~~~
adelevie
Lamo is definitely trolling for attention.

------
biturd
Am I the only one who thinks Lamo is sort of a jerk in this whole ordeal. I
feel he was covering his own butt out of fear, and did nothing patriotic in
any way at all.

~~~
wooster
Treason charges are nothing to sneeze at. Someone like Lamo (with his
history/record) has a huge incentive to stay squeaky clean during something
like this.

~~~
jacquesm
The best way to stay out of this is by not talking to the media.

No comment is far more effective than any story.

------
jawn
He felt threatened by 2 MIT students? Surely Lamo must have knew that
bradass87 and his alleged "accomplices" were not mafia heavy hitters.

In all seriousness, this is piss poor reporting.

Like others have pointed out, this is second hand information that makes no
substantive link between Manning and the 2 unnamed MIT students. Surely the
reporter could have deduced from Lamo's clues who the two MIT students were
and followed up for comments or quotes from them.

Even taking this story at face value there are lots of unanswered critical
questions.

Was Manning taught to use the "encryption software" with the purpose of
enabling him to hide stolen information?

What encryption software was sent?

The meaning of encryption software is left intentionally vague. Was the
software something like truecrypt or perhaps the MIT masterminds just sent
Manning a link to a firefox installer...

It's a shame that this passes for journalism.

------
analogy
Adrian Lamo is a violent psychopath. His ex girlfriend got a restraining order
on him because he had attacked her with a stun gun.

~~~
KoZeN
Any chance of come context to support your accusation and it's relevance to
this situation?

~~~
Pahalial
It is on his wikipedia page, sourced from this 2004 Wired article:
<http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/12.04/hacker_pr.html>

Lamo makes a point of refuting the accusation:
<http://pax.vox.com/library/post/citability-is-important.html>

I found it interesting he only addressed the restraining order and not the
general stalking behaviour or (alleged) stun gun use.

Edit: Not claiming this has any relevance to current events, I was just
curious about the grandparent's claim.

